
The Secret History of One Hundred Years of Solitude - Thevet
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2015/12/gabriel-garcia-marquez-one-hundred-years-of-solitude-history
======
pandeiro
Many years later, as he faced the firing squad...
[http://www.learner.org/courses/worldlit/one-hundred-years-
of...](http://www.learner.org/courses/worldlit/one-hundred-years-of-
solitude/read/)

------
mpeg
I always preferred his later works, like "Chronicle of a death foretold" or
"Memory of my melancholy whores".

Macondo is a bit too whimsy for me.

------
rukuu_001
Too much dreamy melancholy for my taste.

~~~
andybak
Gosh. I can't get enough dreamy melancholy... If you've got any going spare,
mail it over to me.

